

Mathematical Model of Consciousness Proves Human Experience Is Not Computable - olalonde
https://medium.com/the-physics-arxiv-blog/mathematical-model-of-consciousness-proves-human-experience-cannot-be-modelled-on-a-computer-898b104158d

======
gus_massa
This is not a proof. This is only advanced handwaving with a math notation
cover to cloak it.

They propose a strange definition and model of consciousness and memory. And
then, in _that_ model the consciousness is (aparently) not computable. But
they don't have any evidence that support their model of consciousness and
memory. Moreover, the model is very unrealistic:

For example, from the article:

> _What’s more, critics might point to other weaknesses in the formulation of
> this problem. For example, the proof that conscious experience is non-
> computable depends critically on the assumption that our memories are non-
> lossy._

------
teovall
This isn't science. At best it's philosophy with a bit of mathematics thrown
in.

